# box building service in NE area



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Would anyone in the NE area be interested in making these for some $.

I woudl love to build them myself but simply dont even have the time to build freakign boxes for 3" fullrange drivers for my comp lol.

Im lookign to get these done...
http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/MiniStatements.html
http://www.geocities.com/cc00541/Statements_Center_Channel.html


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

How much would be involved just in drivers?

Ported to the floor... interesting.


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

That looks like a job for MR MARV!! 

http://community-2.webtv.net/MarvsPlace/MarvsPlace/


----------

